# Check Engine Light + Hard Shifting 99 A6 2.8



## btruby1 (May 5, 2007)

Hi Everyone..
I changed the engine coolant sensor today, along with fixing a few busted hoses. The ecs works properly now, with no leaks and a proper reading on the gauge. The car is a 1999 A6 Avant, 2.8v6 with TIP.
But when I turned the engine on, the check engine light came on. So I took it out to autozone to see if I could read the code. On the way there, the car shifted really hard. Especially out of 2nd into third. 
And then the Autozone guy couldn't connect to my car... so I don't know what code the car has.
What could I have knocked loose or broken while replacing the ecs that would produce this kinda thing? The transmission has never really shifted hard, never really notice anything unusual from the transmission. 
Any Ideas? Thanks!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Sage (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Check Engine Light + Hard Shifting 99 A6 2.8 (btruby1)*

if its a front wheel drive, you may need a new CVT or it might just be your transmission control unit


----------

